# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Vendo lúcuma (harina o pulpa)

## gzuck

HARINA DE LUCUMA
PRESENTACION, SACO DE POLIETILENO DE 25 KILOS  *Email:* gzuck_avargas@hotmail.com *Teléfono:* (511) 991 791 277    Temas similares: Vendo Harina de Lúcuma Artículo: Exportaciones de harina de lúcuma ganan preferencia en EEUU, Reino Unido y Australia VENDO TARA EN FRUTA O EN HARINA Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma VENTA DE LÚCUMA (FRUTA Y HARINA) HUANTA - AYACUCHO - PERÚ

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado gzuck: 
Te confirmo la recepción de todos tus mensajes, y te informo que sí me interesa poder tener contacto contigo para que me proveas de lúcuma fresca, o bien para unir fuerzas en caso me salga algún pedido importante de harina de lúcuma para exportación. 
Te cuento además que aquí en AgroFórum tienes una excelente ventana para ofrecer tu producto directamente, aunque te recomiendo que no pierdas contacto con tus intermediarios. La idea es vender uno mismo por su cuenta, y trabajar con otros para ver si pueden cerrar ventas por ti a cambio de una comisión. 
¿Qué variedad de lúcuma produces?... Pásame una propuesta de precio de lúcuma para pulpa puesta en Lima (10 TN y 20 TN viaje). 
Mantengámonos en contacto para ver si podemos trabajar juntos con tu lúcuma y tu harina y pulpa de lúcuma. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## gzuck

Hola Bruno Cillóniz, gusto en saludarte.   Te comento que la lúcuma que produce en mi tierra es haz de palo,  cuya caracteristica es de pulpa suave, textura harinosa y seca, aroma muy     agradable 
de color     amarillo naranja. Principalmente es usada para preparar helados, galletas, budines, tortas.  Kilo de lúcuma en fruta S/. 8.00 nuevos soles  kilo de harina de lúcuma S/. 12,80. 00 nuevos soles   Gustoso en trabajar con UD.  saludos

----------


## Alper

Requiero una muestra de harina de lúcuma, me comunicaré contigo por telef.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Ernesto82

Estimados amigos, nos encontramos produciendo harina de lúcuma de muy buena calidad y cuidados sanitarios.
Ingrediente ideal para la industria  alimentaria (helados, yogures, milkshakes, rellenos de la galleta,  pasteles, postres). 
Tenemos presentación en bolsas de 1 a 10 kg para exportar. 
Mi correo es jagler589@hotmail.com. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimados amigos, nos encontramos produciendo harina de lúcuma de muy buena calidad y cuidados sanitarios.
> Ingrediente ideal para la industria  alimentaria (helados, yogures, milkshakes, rellenos de la galleta,  pasteles, postres). 
> Tenemos presentación en bolsas de 1 a 10 kg para exportar. 
> Mi correo es jagler589@hotmail.com. 
> Saludos

 Hola Ernesto: 
Yo también estoy armando mi propia propuesta de pulpa de lúcuma para un cliente chileno, pero de todas formas podría empezar ofreciendo tu producto porque ya lo tienes listo y el tiempo es importante para poder cerrar este negocio.  
También le voy a ofrecer tu harina de lúcuma, pero por favor pásame una ficha técnica y toda la información que me pueda servir para ofrecer tus productos a los distintos interesados. 
Por último, ¿vendes lúcuma para procesar? 
Estamos en contacto para ver si puedo colocar tus productos con este cliente que me acaba de contactar, y que necesita precisamente insumos para gastronomía. 
Saludos

----------

